# are tortoises supposed to do this when they poop?



## save the gopher tortoise (Oct 24, 2016)

I feed him weeds zoomed grassland and lettuce and other domestic greens and veggies, I sometimes give him fruit as a treat, he hasn't eaten for a couple of days until after he pooped but his eyes bulged out of his head and his poop was huge! does this mean anything!?

Moderator note:

Since it is illegal to take gopher tortoises from the wild and the OP showed no intention of contacting a wild life or gov't agency about the tortoise, this thread has been deleted. It is against forum guidelines to talk about illegal activities.


----------

